# Chronic Endometritis and DE



## Star Dancer (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi all, I am new to this group and I am in the early stages of pursuing DE abroad. I have had three failed IVF cycles with OE and never got to a point of transfer. After my first failed IVF cycle I had a hysteroscopy, which looked good, no polyps, but the EMB came back with chronic endometritis (CE), unknown cause. I took two weeks of Doxycycline. I had a second EMB after my second failed IVF and it again came back positive for CE. This time I took one week of Levaquin, Augmentin, and Metronidazole. I spoke to my RE and he said there is no point in doing another EMB because if it is positive there is nothing more he can do. So, now I am pursuing donor egg abroad and I am wondering if I still have the CE or not and If I do, will it cause issues with implantation. Will the clinic refuse treatment with DE without another EMB? 

I would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks


----------

